

Ask HN: How was the Burger King Twitter account hacked? - doubleshadow

I often see in the news that X twitter account was hacked; how exactly does that happen?
======
damian2000
Maybe another account password was hacked and they used the same password for
Twitter. Or their password was really bad, like "123456" or "password".

~~~
imwhimsical
I happened to read that their password was "whopper123"

